# More Then One Meaning



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is something I'm actually writting for my instructor to say thankyou for everything shes done for us. If anyone has any suggestions your help would be excellent! So this is the first little bit that I wrote tonight, the qoute is something she always says, every lesson you'll hear it at least once. ​ 


_“Nowhere to go fast, nowhere to slow down.” – Sue Maidment._​ 

To a young rider these words could simply mean that you should keep your horse at a steady pace throughout the course and that going fast and jerky would result in knocking a peg or forgetting the course. Yet to one rider these words meant more to her, they meant that she could push her horse into something too hard, like going over a jump to big for him. In her eyes, he was a baby. He took his first jump with her, he learnt many things from her and of course she learnt many things from him. When he first came into her hands, he was just your ordinary paddock horse; he stood 16.2 hands tall and was rather under weight. She didn’t train him, nor did she teach him much herself. She was just constant with him, trying to get him to understand. She took things in baby steps with him, he had such a friendly personality. But of course like any horse he had his moments, sometimes he would rear when she asked him to walk on while she was on the ground with him. Although she was patient with him, this was one of the things that was _not_ accepted by her. She knew and had seen how dangerous of a problem rearing was, of course he didn’t rear regularly just when he really didn’t want to do something. Usually it was involved with walking through water, he hated it. This came to a surprise to the young rider, as he was an ex-racer and usually they are swam to help build muscle and it was really good fitness for the horses. She had a dream to take him in water, but she had reasons to believe her dreams would never be for filled when she couldn’t even get him to walk through water, with her beside him. Telling him its okay and holding out his favourite treat. But she would never give up; she knew he could do it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Some rides were good, some bad and some worse than others. He went through a particularly bad stage, it lasted for around two weeks. All he would do was back up and do circles, When the rider thought she was getting somewhere with her horse, he’d just get worse. Soon he was adding bucking into his “games”. She knew it wasn’t pain, he was simply just uneducated and naughty. She did lots of ground work with him, things got to a stage that it was a two person job to get on him, otherwise he would just drop his head and buck. Once she was on him, it almost became like it was them against each other to see who was going to come out on top. She wouldn’t give up, she wouldn’t let him win. Finally one day, after many days of blood, sweat, tears and pain. They had a break through. She got him to walk, through her aids, without him even tossing his head. She was proud, very proud. Soon days turned into weeks and they were cantering together, he had even taken his first ground poll, after rearing up at it several times. Some days were bad, some days were good. But the rider had hope, she knew he could do it.


----------

